
Why Mapudo failed (marketplace postmortem) - cjblomqvist
https://medium.com/swlh/why-mapudo-failed-5f3519f1b277
======
cjblomqvist
[https://outline.com/HLUVgb](https://outline.com/HLUVgb)

------
mooreds
Tl;Dr: ran out of funding after pivoting a year ago. Also was in market with
low margins and strong existing offline relationships. New client access in
marketplace wasn't compelling enough to outweigh new costs.

